
WikiLeaks publishes 30,000 leaked Sony documents - ryan_j_naughton
https://wikileaks.org/sony
======
dewitt
Absolutely shameful that WikiLeaks would choose to publish stolen, private
correspondence, and frankly I'm surprised and disappointed there are people in
the HN community that don't seem have an issue with it.

Even if you supported the publishing of the NSA documents on the grounds that
it was whistle-blowing, and thus aided in uncovering a greater crime, there's
no such possible justification here. (Certainly not in publishing them in
bulk.)

We have due process for the discovery of private communication, and that
process protects _all_ of us. In fact, our personal freedoms depends on our
consistent application of those protections, regardless of whether they're
being use to protect you, me, our best friend, or someone we don't even like.

If we decide that it's up to thieves to decide what we do or do not get to
keep private in our own lives, then we'll have fallen so far as a society.
Good luck when they come for you next.

(Personal request: since this is obviously a polarized topic, consider posting
your rebuttal as a comment, so everyone including me can learn more about the
nuances of the debate.)

~~~
protonfish
I don't feel the same. When the lines between corporations and government are
as blurred as they are today, I don't think they deserve the same privacy as
individuals inside their homes. Organizations aren't people.

EULAs, DRM, Super PACs - corporations are our rulers and we should not lay
down and quietly submit.

~~~
pdabbadabba
I think you're forgetting that a corporation did not send these emails. People
did. As others have pointed out, these emails include a great deal of very
personal information that have nothing to do with Sony the corporation, or any
other topic of public interest.

If Wikileaks had reviewed these emails and released only the ones that are of
genuine interest to the public (or did not disclose sensitive personal
information), as it did with the Manning leak, that would be one thing. But I
can't agree that it's responsible to release the entire trove of emails simply
because they were sent to and from corporate email accounts.

~~~
TeMPOraL
That's pretty much why Snowden went to Glenn Greenwald instead of WikiLeaks -
he didn't want to just publish all the info he took, possibly doing a lot of
damage and risking people's lives, and he also didn't feel he should decide
for himself what to expose, so he left that in hands of journalists.

~~~
eeeeeeeeeeeee
Yep I definitely think there is an argument to be made that our current press
does not publish enough details (numerous incidents of big press delaying
publishing of big stories at government request), but I feel like the
Wikileaks "publish everything" model is on the other end of the spectrum and
it's not the solution. There needs to be a middle ground and responsible
review/disclosure.

------
randomname2
[https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/135225](https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/135225)
[https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/49813](https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/49813)

Nice, forcing the execs to chime in to a $50.000 bribe

~~~
yincrash
Please describe how this is a bribe.

~~~
c0ur7n3y
Are you suggesting they didn't expect anything in return for their money?

~~~
lttlrck
Isn't getting something in return (tangible or not) for supporting an aligned
cause the entire point of supporting it in the first place?

------
kristofferR
They discussed using Civil Forfeiture and the Economic Espionage Act to steal
the Slysoft.com domain from Slysoft:
[https://wikileaks.org/sony/docs/05/docs/AACS/Litigation/Outl...](https://wikileaks.org/sony/docs/05/docs/AACS/Litigation/Outline%20for%20Website%20seizure%20argument.DOC.pdf)

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
This is where I expect an attorney to step ITT and chortle about how companies
and individuals have no power or influence over the government's laying of
criminal charges.

------
cm2187
I thought the initial concept of wikileaks was to publish documents that would
reveal scandals. Instead it is becoming a pirate bay for stolen documents. I
am sure the leaks of the Sony documents will reveal the nasty side of
Hollywood (which are well known, Hollywood made hundreds of movies on that
topic!), but how is that a matter of public interest? What scandal will come
out of this? Even the diplomatic cables didn't really reveal any major wrong
doing. Most documents were, at most, of interest to diplomats and historians.
But no major scandal came out of these leaks.

Too often wikileaks is compared to the Snowden leaks, which triggered a
rightful outrage.

~~~
tete
Are you seriously asking how revealing corruption in politics is in the public
interest?

[https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/135225](https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/135225)

~~~
eli
You needed leaked emails to tell you that companies donate to political
candidates they like?
[https://www.opensecrets.org/pacs/lookup2.php?strID=C00282038](https://www.opensecrets.org/pacs/lookup2.php?strID=C00282038)

~~~
task_queue
If you read a follow up email here:
[https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/49813](https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/49813)

You will be aware of the damning evidence. They intended to donate $50k. They
are subject to a $5k donation limitation. They are deliberately skirting the
law.

~~~
eli
Are you saying it's illegal to email coworkers and ask them to donate to a
campaign? Or that it should be?

~~~
yellowapple
The email implies a specific intent of soliciting individual donations toward
a cause (in this case, a politician) which is directly beneficial to the
interests of the organization as a whole.

It would be one thing if the emails amounted to "hey, you should donate to
this guy because he's a cool dude". That's not the case here, though; it's
instead a case of "hey, you should donate to this guy because the company you
work for wants to donate $50k but can't because of legal restrictions, and
this guy's been really good to us", which - legal or not - is (in my opinion
at least) morally deplorable and certainly skirting around the intent of the
existing law.

~~~
eli
Sorry, I'm not really seeing why asking people to donate for one reason is ok
but another is morally deplorable.

 _> The email implies a specific intent of soliciting individual donations
toward a cause (in this case, a politician) which is directly beneficial to
the interests of the organization as a whole._

Sure, agreed. Makes sense to me. Why is this "deplorable"?

I founded a startup. Is it wrong to email my employees and ask them to support
tax breaks for startups? Or to contribute directly to the politicians who
implement those tax breaks?

~~~
fragmede
> I founded a startup. Is it wrong to email my employees and ask them to
> support tax breaks for startups?

It's not wrong, per se, but since you're the founder it does skirts _rather_
close to this statue in the California Labor Code, so be _very_ careful how
you word that email. (Many other states have similar laws if you are not in
California.)

California Labor Code § 1102: No employer shall coerce or influence or attempt
to coerce or influence his employees through or by means of threat of
discharge or loss of employment to adopt or follow or refrain from adopting or
following any particular course or line of political action or political
activity.

~~~
cm2187
In the Sony case, it seems to be an employee inviting the executives to make a
donation.

------
kristofferR
"Several years ago the studios brought siteblocking litigation in Norway to
test that country’s implementation of EU Copyright Directive Article 8.3. We
lost the case and as a result of lobbying, Norway implemented a specific law
this past summer embodying the 8.3 siteblocking requirements."

"As a result of lobbying, Norway implemented a specific law"

[https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/114787](https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/114787)

~~~
eli
Were you under the impression that lobbyists weren't supposed to advocate for
specific laws?

~~~
kristofferR
There's a big difference between arguing your case in public on equal terms
with your opponents and one side manipulating the politicians behind closed
doors.

It's scary that a company in effect can write and pass laws, without the
public being involved.

~~~
eli
Sounds like you're against lobbying in general, which is fine, but I'm not
sure this is a smoking gun of any wrongdoing. I assume the law was passed
through Norway's standard (public) legislative process.

------
einrealist
This unacceptable and outright disgusting. For me, Wikileaks lost all
credibility. It is wrong to violate the privacy and confidentiality of
employees and contacts of the company. It does not matter if there are clues
of wrongdoing or if somebody calls the contents trivial.

Government ties, connections to the military industry and support for
politicians? How is that a scandal? And how is that worth violating people's
rights. Nothing is redacted. Nothing is explained in context. This is awful.

If something is worth a scandal, it's the chutzpa of Wikileaks.

~~~
ghshephard
While I agree that it's distasteful revealing people's email, and I've had no
interest in looking in what was revealed, it's not clear to me what rights are
being violated here. These were corporate accounts, and, anyone who is an
employee of a corporation, knows that _every_ email they write/send on a
corporate mail server, absolutely can come into public purview, quite often
during legal discovery. The old saying, "Do not put anything in email if you
don't want it to appear on the front page of the New York Times" is absolutely
correct.

(True story - while I was working for desktop support at Netscape, one of my
fellow technicians ended up having one of _his_ emails end up in the New York
Times - and _he_ had sent it to our internal lawyers. Turns out even that
can't protect you).

Sony probably has strong grounds to come after whoever breached their
security, and send them to prison for many, many years - but I don't know if
their are specific individual "rights" being breached by wikileaks here.

~~~
gtirloni
_anyone who is an employee of a corporation, knows that every email they write
/send on a corporate mail server, absolutely can come into public purview_

Is this coming from the HN crowd that registers domains with contact
information anonymity enabled, loves to incorporate in Delaware and complains
about privacy and NSA spy programs?

Could you please turn your emails public so we can review them in case you
might be doing something wrong? No? Thought so.

It's for the courts to decide if Sony is doing something wrong. Wikileaks is a
nice idea and I've supported them for a while, but they can't help but shoot
themselves in the foot with dubious behavior like this.

~~~
pjc50
Corporate != private. Companies are subject to a large number of restrictions
in a tradeoff for limited liability. People acting on behalf of the company
are substantially shielded from personal liability for their actions - but the
business must be subject to scrutiny.

Private individuals don't have to file audited accounts, for one thing, just a
tax return.

~~~
gtirloni
Perhaps part of the reason that people are so OK with mass publication of
private emails not specifically tied to anything is because they have lost
faith in the laws and the institutions tasked with maintaining them. That I
can relate to, but I don't think it justifies what WikiLeaks is doing.

------
drapper
"This archive shows the inner workings of an influential multinational
corporation. It is newsworthy and at the centre of a geo-political conflict.
It belongs in the public domain."

Yeah, right. Some of is of public interest, sure, but then find it, edit it
and publish the results. Ah, I forgot, it's not how wikileaks operate. For
them making everything public is good in itself (except, of course, when it's
about themselves).

~~~
nitrogen
The armchair historian and anthropologist in me wishes we had something like
this for the corporations of the 1800s. To a historian or anthropologist, the
mundane, everyday interactions are every bit as important to study as the
momentous occasions.

~~~
frozenport
My browser history might be useful, but I dont want you looking at it until my
children are dead.

~~~
5h
I initially read your comment somewhat differently to how it was intended I
suspect.

~~~
tormeh
This pleases me.

------
nitrogen
I've seen multiple comments complain about the lack of a "scandal", using that
same word. Why does something have to be scandalous to be worth preserving for
history's sake?

Such an archival strategy will lead to us never learning from the successes
and failures of the past, because they've all been exaggerated into a series
of unreachable highs and lamentable lows.

The actions of the hackers who tried to blackmail Sony and stole the documents
are wholly unjustifiable. But now that the damage has been done, there is
incredible historic and sociological value in seeing what "normal" means
inside of a major media corporation.

~~~
rhino369
Inherent in this argument is that privacy is worth nothing or at least less
than the small insight into a company.

I find it odd that there is a large overlap in people who support
"Transparency" and those who are very big into "privacy."

They are contradictory principles in my mind.

~~~
nitrogen
Privacy for individuals, transparency for large institutions. Like I said I
don't support the hacking at all. But the data now exists, and much can be
learned therefrom.

------
JackWebbHeller
[https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/139607](https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/139607)

So it would seem Scott Forstall (of Apple) is now an advisor to Snapchat, and
owns 0.11% of the stock... I'd been wondering what he'd been up to after
Apple.

~~~
gtirloni
How's is this whistle-blower material?

~~~
tinco
It's not, this is a full dump.

------
genmon
Unrelated to Sony, but related to WikiLeaks... Andrew O'Hagen was tapped to
ghostwrite Julian Assange's autobiography. It didn't work out. The story
behind why, and the insights into workings Wikileaks and the personality of
Assange, are incredible:

[http://www.lrb.co.uk/v36/n05/andrew-
ohagan/ghosting](http://www.lrb.co.uk/v36/n05/andrew-ohagan/ghosting)

Great long long long read.

~~~
xnull2guest
I don't have time to read this, care to share a summary of why it's
incredible?

------
randomname2
Sony CEO Michael Lynton and Presidential Advisor Valerie Jarrett being very
"cozy"

[https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/?q=Valerie+and+Jarret*&mfr...](https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/?q=Valerie+and+Jarret*&mfrom=&mto=&title=&notitle=&date=&nofrom=&noto=&count=50&sort=0#searchresult)

~~~
plongeur
Where?

------
alfiedotwtf
"dotcom":

[https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/?q=dotcom&mfrom=&mto=&titl...](https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/?q=dotcom&mfrom=&mto=&title=&notitle=&date=&nofrom=&noto=&count=50&sort=0#searchresult)

------
trebla
Oh, so they are finally making a film about Tesla. Cool.
[https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/86961](https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/86961)

~~~
butwhy
Oh, wrong Tesla.

~~~
SSLy
No, the right Tesla.

------
peterkelly
I found this one rather ironic:
[https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/70993](https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/70993)

> "Subject: SPE Email Retention Policy

> Email Retention

> SPE’s email retention period is two years."

They might want to rethink that. Or perhaps use encryption.

> "There should be no expectation of privacy when you use SPE’s email system"

Indeed.

I don't condone this leak. But it's explicitly stated in their policy that
these emails should not be considered private. They might want to rethink that
one too.

------
Lancey
Corporations are people now, so they should probably get used to having their
privacy infringed upon.

~~~
gtirloni
Should the EFF fight _for_ Sony then? :-)

~~~
mayneack
yikes:
[https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/101702](https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/101702)

~~~
gtirloni
The public didn't need to know that this woman's mother was trying to find her
a new job and, probably out of ignorance about the whole Sony vs World
situation, contacted someone at Sony about it. But I guess WikiLeaks doesn't
care, as long as it hits Sony directly. If only they could take a lesson from
Snowden.

~~~
longlivegnu
Wikileaks has been like this for a while

------
stephan2000
Search "propaganda"

[https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/?q=propaganda&mfrom=&mto=&...](https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/?q=propaganda&mfrom=&mto=&title=&notitle=&date=&nofrom=&noto=&count=50&sort=0#searchresult)

~~~
xnull2guest
It's amazing that so much pro-Israel (and anti anti-Israel) content, news,
analysis and perspectives are traded at SONY including the TIP "NGO". Anyone
know who Pascal or Amy are?

It also cropped up some goodies:

"They mention that it was a sony executive that told them to not use a
fictitious name, but to go with kim jong-un - They mention that a former cia
agent and someone who used to work for Hilary Clinton looked at the script -
this might all be fine, but this is all info that the journalists have at this
time."

"This was the first of the important article re; the subject for our doc that
appeared in the British press this summer during the Gaza crisis. I think we
will get full cooperation from the impt media in europe, the eu, the current
conservative govt. in the uk, the current govt in france, angela merkel in
germany, many academics ( def at Oxford, Cambridge, LSE ) and of course, major
jewish orgs in the uk france germany and in most eu countries ..........
during the high holidays this year, no synagogue in britain or jewish school
did not have police protection and private security provided by the cst ( the
community security trust, an organization created to report hate crime and
provide security to synagogues etc ...... kind of an armed ADL ...... funded
by Sir Gerald Ronson ) The same for synagogues in every major European city.
The threat here is very real ....... in certain parts of London ....... even
an American accent is commented on ........ negatively, since thebombing of
Isis has begun. This documentary is an essential tool for spreading our
message. Ron"

------
venomsnake
I love the sony PR damage control in this topic. Keep up the good work.

There has been no invasion of privacy. These are all work emails. And if some
corporation that is member of MPAA and RIAA gets destroyed - the better.

~~~
GlickWick
Are you kidding me? These are not just work emails.

In 15 minutes of reading I've found personal communications, medical issues,
people confiding in a friend over marital problems, etc.

This is 2015. People use their work email for personal communications. Should
they? Probably not. However, any reasonable person knows that most people do
this.

Sony isn't going to get "destroyed" over this, sorry. A bunch of innocent mid-
level employees just trying to support their families just got wrecked,
though! Woo, we did it internet!

As someone who considers himself far-left leaning, this shit just embarrasses
me.

~~~
codecondo
Of course they are just work emails, the content of those emails might not be,
but at the bottom all these emails come from the corporate system that workers
to this corporation were assigned, so once again -- these are only work
emails.

~~~
GlickWick
Sorry, that's not how the world works.

HN is so hypocritical.

NSA accused of spying on peoples private data? Get out the pitchforks!

Tons of innocent peoples private lives leaked by Assange? Woo! We did it
Hacker News! We showed them!

Get a grip, guys. You sound like a bunch of insane people.

~~~
codecondo
Meh, this whole thread is loaded with so much bullshit and different opinions,
it's one big ego/personality trip if you put in bigger perspective. Definitely
some good points, but mostly back and forth arguments.

------
randomname2
[https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/132611](https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/132611)

Sony CEO Michael Lynton was already pitching press secretary Jay Carney on his
last day at the White House

------
rfreytag
Looking for a downloadable PostgreSQL or MySQL database, git archive, or
gzipped tarball. Anyone point me to one?

Searched of course:
[https://www.google.com/#q=site:wikileaks.org+download+sony+a...](https://www.google.com/#q=site:wikileaks.org+download+sony+archive&safe=active)

Seems that Wikileaks is bearing unnecessary cost in hosting the search
interface in addition to publishing.

------
kyboren

        To: Amy Pascal
        From: GC <batmansenior@me.com> [note: George Clooney]
        Subject: "Re: knowing this email is being hacked"
        ...
        
        And so you know... According to Scotland Yard....
        We are being hacked. So I'll give you a secure address...
        Now this is gonna be fun. 
    

[https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/31233](https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/31233)

------
steve19
Can you imagine the conspiracy theories that Assange would be spewing on
twitter if his emails were hacked and published. He would demonize the
hackers, accuse the CIA, the NSA, MI5/6 etc. of colluding, and his friends at
the Guardian would be writing pages of vitriol railing against the
hackers/cia/nsa/mi5.

But Hollywood screwed Assange with The Fifth Estate so now they are fair game.
He would have prefered to publish Disney emails, but this leaks plenty of
conversations about Disney, or that reference Disney, so I guess its good
enough.

I thought Wikileaks jumped the shark with "Collateral Murder", but this just
about puts them in the same league as the worst elements of the NSA. If Sony
broke the law, they could have selectively published those emails.

Yesterday is was the military, todays is large corporations, next I guess
Wikileaks will publish the accounts of prominent individuals they don't like.

For the record, I think any mainstream media that republish these emails are
just as bad as Wikileaks.

~~~
pjc50
QV the UK press "hacking" scandals.

The problem is the role of press and activists as a sort of citizen's law
enforcement branch. The rule of law is not strong enough that crimes committed
by powerful individuals, companies, militaries, and so on will be actually
investigated. So scandals must be uncovered from the outside. But the public
is also quite hungry for non-illegal scandal.

WRT "Collateral Murder", what do you think is the correct way to investigate
war crimes when you know the military involved will not punish them
internally?

~~~
steve19
I dont have any issue with publishing the video. I have issue with them
spinning it. And they did not just spin it, they edited it for effect.

Pointing at other corrupt organizations and saying they also have done wrong
that went unpunished (although as far as I know the UK hacking did not go
unpublished), does not justify doing wrong. The irony of course is that
Assange is hiding in London precisely to avoid appearing in court.

But I also acknowledge we all have a different set of morals. For some the
ends justifies the means. I personally believe the ends never justify the
means.

The ends justifies the means is usually what war criminals claim to be their
justification.

~~~
pjc50
I wasn't pointing out the UK hacking as an unpunished wrong, I was saying that
there are certain wrongs which (in practice) can only be exposed by
(potentially illegal) leaks.

A better example from the UK might be the widespread allegations of
uninvestigated child abuse by members of the establishment that I'm not going
to name for fear of libel litigation.

------
wslh
Searching for e-mails and documents related to BitTorrent:
[https://search.wikileaks.org/advanced?q=bittorrent&exclude_w...](https://search.wikileaks.org/advanced?q=bittorrent&exclude_words=&words_title_only=&words_content_only=&publication_type%5B%5D=26&sort=0#results)

~~~
kpcyrd
This one looks interesting: [https://wikileaks.org/sony/docs/05/docs/Anti-
Piracy/IP%20Obf...](https://wikileaks.org/sony/docs/05/docs/Anti-
Piracy/IP%20Obfuscation%20v0.7.pdf)

------
pervycreeper
They didn't make the entire archive available to download?

~~~
mightymaike
There used to be an archive from WL where you could download all the raw
material.

------
hownottowrite
Fun anecdote: Amazon's game with Hachette cost Malcolm Gladwell more than $50k
per month.

[https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/127944](https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/127944)

Disappointing fact: Gladwell uses a Blackberry

~~~
appleflaxen
You should look into Gladwell's history with big tobacco; I lost respect for
him after I came across it, and don't mind at all that he lost $50k as a
result of the Hachette issue.

------
plongeur
What database system is WikiLeaks using for querying those texts and
documents?

------
mentat
[https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/20615](https://wikileaks.org/sony/emails/emailid/20615)
\- digital alteration of The Interview

------
coderdude
I'm very surprised that HN moderators allowed this to stay on the front page
for 10 hours. I know it would not have stayed on the front page if it was
about Sony [YC S15]. I honestly don't know who they're trying to appeal to
these days.

------
ExpiredLink
Why do people _here_ applaud to this activity?

~~~
revelation
Because this stuff is incredibly important? Because, as it turns out, most
things in this world are not decided on merit or logic or laws, but in social
systems and a big big helping of inertia?

Frankly, we should require every company to turn over it's archives after a 20
year or so grace period. This is extremely helpful in a quest to understand
_how the world actually works_ , and not archiving and analyzing it dooms us
to continue the mistakes of past generations. You ask why there are not more
women studying STEM or in CEO positions? Well, answers inside, partially. Pick
any other social issue, you'll learn something here.

Stuff like this and the diplomatic cables should be required reading in
schools. Otherwise students could get the idea that what you read in a
newspaper or hear in an interview reflects reality in any way. The best way to
teach critical thinking is to show people how friendships and informal
alliances and intrigue are the principal components of any decision process.

------
steamy
Sony Corp is a private business. It is not a public institution so we can go
after them and expose their dirty laundry to the public.

I can't understand WikiLeaks anymore. They seem now like teenage trolls with
infantile attitude and manners.

------
davidslv
What's the big deal? Why do you care about those documents so much? They all
seem really meaningless, but maybe I'm missing the point... someone enlighten
me?

~~~
ajkjk
If you don't care about anything political you won't care about this. But,
surely, you must understand that other people do care about those things and
therefore would care about this.

~~~
whoopdedo
But is this really political? In that this is information that is beneficial
to a democratic society to have out in the open? Or is it something being done
to embarrass a political rival which only serves the interest of a single
party?

Because it really looks to me more like the later. Not that I feel sorry for
Sony, but do they as a private-sector company not have a right to privacy?
There's been a lot of talk lately about wanting to improve the state of
privacy on the internet. Through pervasive encryption, controls on data
collection, net neutrality, and limiting government surveillance. And then,
because Sony happens to be unpopular, they get hacked and data stolen from
them. I'm supposed to celebrate this breach of privacy? This tells me that if
I value my own privacy I should be careful not to do anything that makes
Julian Assange unhappy.

So no, I'm not going to join in the anti-Sony lynch mob. Privacy, like free
speech, is something that if you value it for yourself you must defend it at
all times, even if you disagree with who is using it.

~~~
bitJericho
I think this makes it fair game:

Quote: "Sony is a member of the MPAA and a strong lobbyist on issues around
internet policy, piracy, trade agreements and copyright issues. The emails
show the back and forth on lobbying and political efforts, not only with the
MPAA but with politicians directly. In November 2013 WikiLeaks published a
secret draft of the Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) IP Chapter. The Sony
Archives show SPE's internal reactions, including discussing the impact with
Michael Froman, the US Trade Representative. It also references the case
against Megaupload and the extradition of its founder Kim DotCom from New
Zealand as part of SPE's war on piracy."

~~~
gtirloni
No, it doesn't. In all those cases, courts (remember?) have the power to
request the emails and use them as evidence of wrongdoing. If they are not
doing that, there are legal ways for all of us to chime in and pressure them
to do so. Release private company emails to the world (without much
discretion, giving how useless most of them are) is completely stupid. It's
the opposite of what Snowden did with the NSA documents and completely
disconnected from responsible disclosure.

